# Complicated..Help Appreciate



## parabkavi (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello

I really need to think hard before writing. I am not sure about exact problem. Me and my husband married after 4.5 years of long relationship and now its 3.5 years that we married. We have a 14 months old son now. He is nice person and I know it from heart. But there is something a miss.. What is exactly unknown. Many times I feel that he is too engaged with his own things (work, health, family, friends, feelings) that he doesnt realize his wife is getting impacted. When I try to talk, he agrees (atleast pretends so). But I dont see any change or wish to change. Sometimes he starts snoring when I am vigorously talking to him about issue between us. For last many days we have not talked to each other (forget romance). But he is seemingly not unhappy. May be he didnt even realize that we are not talking. I tried my best to put this issue upfront and find solution. doesnt work. I am not able to manage with this anymore. Please advise.


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

Tell your husband that you don't feel like you are being listened to or that you are a priority in his life. Suggest counseling and see if he would be willing to go.


----------

